# 5k wet weather problem



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

whenever it rains my 87 5kq seems to have either a fuel delivery or electric problem (or both). the car stutters badly and sometimes stalls when i hit the gas after i put it in gear. it does it in all gears but the car idles fine. if it does stall it is difficult to start again. the problem will iron itself out if i am persistant, like something had to dry out. but yesterday during heavy rain i couldn't get it to start at all. it turned over fine but just wouldn't catch. 
i've looked over and over again at the plugs and distributor and everything looks fine. plus this happens even in light/brief rains, but i can't figure out where the water is getting in or what it is getting into that would cause this. the fuse/relay box seems solid and sealed too.
many thanks for any advice.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

is your airflow meter still in good shape?


----------



## dieseltech (Mar 10, 2004)

start car on nice day, open hood and start car, spray water at ignition wires or better yet spray water at whole engine, if it stops running or sputters. get a tuneup plugs wires cap rotor


----------

